
The Achievement of Vasily Grossman - samclemens
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/the-achievement-of-vasily-grossman/
======
jajag
Had just finished reading this article when I came across this post:
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/books/what-to-read/stalingrad-
va...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/books/what-to-read/stalingrad-vasily-
grossman-review-war-peace-20th-century/)

------
Gimpei
Not sure if I would call him the greatest writer of the 20th century, but
"Life and Fate" is fantastic. It's a shame that he isn't more recognized in
English. Great that NYRB books published him again.

